# ?

## o

!
  22 ,   . ,  ,  -   ,            .           ,        .      (   )         ,  "   ",  ,     -,     ,    ,         ,   . 
      ,  ,  ,    ..,      ,   .  1400.  , ,  , - ,       ,        (       -   ). ,    - ,     ,    . 
 :
1.    .      ,        .
2.           ,   - . .
3.   .     .     .
4. . , -     .
  ,    .  ,     ..      (     ).
  .      .
  - ,     . 
     ?         -   -,     ,    ,     ,   ))).
,   - ?  )))

----------


## Ihor

1400 ?????

----------

,   "   ",    .
      . 6-6,5 ..,   .

----------


## Karen

> ,   "   ",    .
>       . 6-6,5 ..,   .

    !     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...       - , ,

----------


## Karen

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjU8...FgXci9VO5eA2sl 
> ...       - , ,     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyQ0...A2sl&index=160

   ...

----------

> !     .

    -   .

----------


## zmey

> Karen 
>   !     .
>   -   .

  -      ,  , ,    . 
,   ,  -,  .    1/27         ,   ...

----------


## Enter

> ,   ,  -,  .

  Call-centre,   ....

----------


## Karen

> Call-centre,   ....

    ?

----------


## Enter

> ?

  ,    ,      .  ,    . 
    "     ,   "   ",       . 6-6,5 ..,   ",       Call-centre,   ...

----------

